#  Alternativmedizin >   Reiki >

## Lilly

Ein kurzer Überblick darüber, was Reiki ist: 
In den letzten 15 Jahren ist Reiki immer populärer geworden. Mittlerweile praktizieren mehrere Millionen Menschen weltweit Reiki. Heutzutage hat fast jeder schon einmal von Reiki gehört. Die Berichte in den Medien häufen sich. Regionale Tageszeitungen berichten von dem örtlichen Reiki-Treffen wie von den neuesten Kursen an der Volkshochschule. Die Schulmedizin beginnt, wenn auch zaghaft, mit Reiki-Praktizierenden und Reiki-Meistern/Lehrern zusammenzuarbeiten, wie es in den USA schon seit langem Praxis ist. Die erste gesetzliche Krankenkasse, die Securvita, erwägt eine Kostenübernahme für Reiki-Behandlungen. Damit entwickelt sich Reiki zunehmend zur "Volksheilkunst Nummer eins". 
Reiki (sprich: Ree-Kii) ist eine sehr alte Heilmethode, die vor über 2500 Jahren schon in den alten Sanskrit-Sutras erwähnt wurde und im 19. Jahrhundert von Dr. Mikao Usui, einem christlichen Mönch aus Japan, wiederentdeckt wurde. Seither wird auch vom Usui-Systems des Reiki gesprochen.  
Reiki ist weder eine Religion noch ein Kult, sondern eine natürliche Heilmethode, die durch die universelle Lebensenergie, in der Literatur auch als universelle Lichtkraft bezeichnet, die Selbstheilungskräfte des Körpers aktivieren hilft. 
Der Begriff Reiki kommt aus dem Japanischen und ist die Bezeichnung für eben diese universelle Lebensenergie. 
Das Universum ist gefüllt von einer unerschöpflichen, endlosen Energie. Eben diese Energie ist es, die alles am Leben erhält und für die der Reiki-Gebende Kanal ist, die er kraftvoll und konzentriert durch seine Hände zur Verfügung stellt Die universelle Energie fließt jedoch nicht nur durch die Hände, sondern auch durch den gesamten Körper, d.h., der Reiki-Gebende überträgt diese Energie auch durch andere Körperteile, wenn auch nicht in der konzentrierten Form, wie es durch die Hände geschieht. 
Jeder Mensch ist in der Lage Kanal für diese universelle Energie zu werden und es bedarf lediglich der Einweihung und der Kraftübertragung während eines Seminars von einem eingeweihten Meister. . Spezielles Wissen ist dafür nicht erforderlich.  
Alle Wesen sind mit dieser universellen Lebensenergie geboren. Im Laufe des Lebens wird dieser Kanal zum Selbstschutz immer weiter geschlossen. Durch die Unwissenheit um die Möglichkeiten würden ansonsten negative Energien aufgenommen werden, die dem Menschen schaden. 
Wird dieser "Kanal" jedoch durch die Einstimmungen während des Seminars wieder geöffnet, so bleibt er ein Leben lang erhalten.  
Durch das Wissen, welches in den Seminaren vermittelt wird, schützt sich der Reiki-Schüler nun selber und nur die universelle Lebensenergie wird aufgenommen. 
Der Reiki-Gebende gibt keine eigene Energie ab, sondern stellt die Energie als Kanal nur zur Verfügung und fühlt sich im Regelfall nach einer Behandlung selber besser. 
Die heilende Energie wird vom Eingeweihten spontan und ohne Konzentration weitergeleitet. Er kann somit entweder sich selber oder Dritten direkt diese Energie zur Verfügung stellen. Ab dem zweiten Reiki-Grad kann der Geber dem Empfänger auch in seiner Abwesenheit über Raum und Zeit hinweg diese Energie zur Verfügung stellen.  
Reiki-Energie durchdringt alle uns bekannten Materialien, wie Kleidung, Gips-Verbände, Bandagen, Metalle und Beton. 
Reiki dient zur Aufrecherhaltung der Gesundheit und läßt sich täglich und in jeder Lebenslage anwenden. Es dient dazu das Gleichgewicht zwischen Körper, Geist und Seele (Emotionen) wieder herzustellen. 
In manchen Fällen haben Reiki-Behandlungen zu Spontanheilungen geführt. In anderen Fällen konnten körperliche und seelische Leiden von chronisch oder im Endstadium kranke Menschen, auch Krebskranke, sehr verringert werden. 
Reiki kann auch zur Heilung von Tieren oder Pflanzen genutzt werden.   
Reiki ist eine ganzheitliche Heilmethode und wirkt auf allen Ebenen: Körperliche und geistige Heilung, persönliches Wachstum sowie die spirituelle Entwicklung werden durch Reiki gefördert. Das regelmäßige Auflegen der Hände aktiviert die Selbstheilungskräfte im Menschen und führt zu einer Stärkung des Urvertrauens. Es entsteht ein tiefes Gefühl der Verbundenheit mit der universellen Lebensenergie und dem gesamten Kosmos. Dabei ist Reiki konfessionslos und weltanschauungsneutral. Ob Christ, Moslem, Hindu, Buddhist oder Atheist: Jeder findet seinen eigenen Zugang zu Reiki - ob über die Heilungsgeschichten von Jesus in der Bibel, die Buddhas der Heilkunde oder die moderne Physik.

----------


## Maggie

Reiki interessiert mich schon lange, habe auch schon sehr veil darüber gelesen, nur konnte ich mich noch nicht aufrappeln es zu erlernen. 
Habe jetzt auch schon viel über Energievampiere gelesen, angeblich sollen da Menschen anderen die Energie abzapfen!?!?
Ist schon etwas märchenhaft für mich, wenn ich das so lesen. 
Und dann noch ne Frage zu diesem Abschnitt: Alle Wesen sind mit dieser universellen Lebensenergie geboren. Im Laufe des Lebens wird dieser Kanal zum Selbstschutz immer weiter geschlossen. Durch die Unwissenheit um die Möglichkeiten würden ansonsten negative Energien aufgenommen werden, die dem Menschen schaden.
Wird dieser "Kanal" jedoch durch die Einstimmungen während des Seminars wieder geöffnet, so bleibt er ein Leben lang erhalten.  
Wenn durch Reiki der "Kanal" wieder geöffnet wird, kann es dann nicht sein, dass auch negative Energie aufgenommen wird :Huh?: ?

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Maggie
Ja, das ist sogar der Fall, aber mit Reiki lernst du auch viele Schutzmechanismen und die Reikimeisterin gibt dir auch einen Schutz mit.
Energievampire gibt es überall, musst mal drauf achten, wenn du dich mit Leuten unterhältst, ob du dich danach sehr müde und erschöpft fühlst oder ganz normal.
Bist du müde, dann hat dich einer angezapft.
Ich persönlich habe dieses Phänomen schon vor Reiki bemerkt, konnte es aber nicht einordnen.

----------


## Maggie

Hallo Lilly, 
ok das habe ich schon bemerkt, dass mich Gespräche mit manchen Menschen sehr auslaugen, aber ich denke, das hat nichts mit Energievampieren zu tun *lach*
Ich denke eher, das liegt an mir selber, diejenige Person mit der ich mich unterhalte, nervt mich in dem Moment oder die Unterhaltung wird mir einfach zu anstrengend, weil sie mich einfach nicht interessiert oder bei weitem meinen Horizont übersteigt.

----------


## ama

Ich finde diese Beiträge sehr interressant, zumal sich in der Energiearbeit parallelen zu anderen Energiesachen aufzeigen. Wer Reiki schon mal erlebt hat weiß was ich meine.

----------


## KatzeMerlin

Hallo Lilly,
ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen meine erste Einweihung bekommen (allerdings die Kundalinieinweihung) seitdem bin ich sobald ich auf der Arbeit bin nur noch müde und erschöpft. Wenn ich daheim bin oder mit Freundinnen unterwegs bin ich fit wie ein Turnschuh. Woran liegt das, bzw. wie kann ich mich davor schützen, dass jemand an meiner Energie zieht?
Viele Grüße
KatzeMerlin

----------


## günni

und was bitteschön 
soll ICH jetzt dazu sagen? 
genau dieses: "auch mir tun streicheleinheiten meistens gut" 
hier noch eine "auszugskopie" aus dem wikipedia:
Die Existenz einer universellen und heilenden Energie ist nicht nachgewiesen und extrem fragwürdig. Die Behauptungen der Reiki-Anwender widersprechen allen gesicherten Erkenntnissen der Wissenschaft. Es gab zwar statistische Untersuchungen, die die Wirksamkeit von Reiki zu belegen schienen. 
Günni

----------


## Pianoman

@KatzeMerlin, Günni   1. Zuerst gestatte ich mir die Anmerkung, dass Kundalini-Reiki nicht mehr als eine gewinnträchtigte Neuerfindung der Reiki-Branche ist, der jede tiefere metaphysische Begründung fehlt.  Jede angebliche Beziehung zwischen diesen Verfahren ist absolut konstruiert und bei genauerer Betrachtung der philosophischen Hintergründe definitiv nicht haltbar.  Da aber beide Systeme - Reiki und Kundalini-Yoga - auf unbeweisbaren bzw nicht nachweisbaren Hypothesen beruhen, ist es im Grunde egal, ob und wie diese Verfahren miteinander verbandelt werden.   2. Da auch Reiki , wie alle anderen komplemetärmedizinischen Verfahren, mit dem Problem der Nachweisbarkeit kämpft, gibt es mittlerweile Bemühungen von Reiki-Interessensverbänden, wenigstens verifizierbare Studien zur Wirksamkeit durchzuführen; wenn schon keine naturwissenschaftliche Beweise für die Richtigkeit des theoretischen Hintergrunds erbracht werden kann. Und es ist sicher ganz interessant, sich mit diesen Studien näher zu beschäftigen:   Der Diplom-Psychologe Moritz Harder hat im Jahr 2004 im Rahmen seiner Diplom-Arbeit eine Art Meta-Studie (Studie über Studien) vorgelegt, die sich mit "wissenschaftlichen Studien" zu Fernreiki beschäftigt. Thema der Arbeit: Zur paranormalen Informationsvermittlung mit Fernreiki.   Nach seinen Auskünften stocherte er, bis er überhaupt zitierfähige Studien fand, monatelang unergiebig im Nebel: In populärer Reiki-Literatur *"ließen sich wissenschaftliche Studien nicht finden*"; im Internet, aus dem ihm das die Suchmaschine Google über *anderthalb Millionen Treffer für "Reiki" und 1110 für "Fernreiki" meldete*, entdeckte er "*kaum verwertbare Informationen, geschweige denn vollständig zitierte Studien*"; bei protokollierten Berichten über *600 Fernreiki-"Sendungen*", die ihm ein deutscher Reiki-Verein zur Verfügung gestellt hatte, handelte es sich ausnahmslos um "*eine rein anekdotische Fallsammlung ohne Kontrollen"*.   Durch systematische Literaturrecherche in Datenbanken konnte Harder schließlich *elf Studien* ausfindig machen, in denen die Wirksamkeit von Reiki experimentell überprüft wurde. *Nur fünf davon erfüllten Mindeststandards wissenschaftlicher Qualität, d.h. hatten für Kontrolle, Randomisierung und (Doppel-)Verblindung Sorge getragen.* Zwar kamen *vier von ihnen zu signifikanten Ergebnissen - darunter alle drei Studien, in denen es um Fernreiki ging. Wie auch Harder fand, sind jedoch "sämtliche qualitativ akzeptablen Fernreikistudien mit LeShan konfundiert"* (Anmerkung: Le Shan ist eine weitere Behandlungsform, die gleichzeitig verabreicht wurde), so dass sich "aus ihnen keine definitiven Rückschlüsse auf eine Wirksamkeit von Fernreiki ziehen lassen". Damit liegt "*de facto keine einzige qualitativ akzeptable Studie vor, die sich ausschließlich mit Fernreiki befasst.”* Von den beiden übrigen Studien - sie erkundeten, was Reiki I-Eingeweihte in Anwesenheit von Behandelten zustande bringen - kam nur *eine, nämlich die qualitativ schwächere, zu positiven Ergebnissen*. Somit "*gibt es letztendlich", wie Harder zusammenfasst, "für eine Wirksamkeit von Reiki letztendlich so gut wie gar keine wirklich fundierte empirische Evidenz"* und damit für die Reiki-Bewegung allerdings ein belämmerndes Armutszeugnis.  Da Harder selbst Inhaber des Ersten Reiki-Grads ist, muß die mögliche Unterstellung, er  sei negativ voreingenommen, als unbegründet gelten.   Nach diesen äußerst deprimierenden Ergebnissen, führte Harder für seine Diplomarbeit eine doppelblind angelegte Studie durch, die man zweifelsfrei als eine der methodisch saubersten Studien, die Reiki bisher gewidmet worden sind, bezeichnen kann. Zwischen dem 29. April und 12. Juli 2002 führte er im Psychologischen Institut der Philipps-Universität Marburg 20 Versuchspersonen zusammen - 16 Frauen und vier Männer, zwischen 20 und 43 Jahren alt -, die als "Empfänger" von Reiki-Fern"sendungen" fungieren sollten. Hinzu kamen, als "Sender", 13 Reiki-Praktizierende, darunter zwei "Meisterinnen" und mehrere Meisterschüler. (Ihr Durchschnittsalter lag bei 43 Jahren; der jüngste war 26, der älteste 67.) Insgesamt führte Harder 100 Versuche durch, fünf pro "Empfänger". Empfänger und Sender hielten sich in verschiedenen Institutsräumen auf. Jeder Versuch sah drei potentielle "Sendezeiträume" vor, jeweils unterbrochen von fünfminütigen Pausen und eingeleitet von einer "Vorruhephase", in der die Empfänger sich entspannen, konzentrieren und die Aufmerksamkeit auf die "Fernbehandlung" richten sollten. Nur in einer der drei potentiellen "Sendephasen" wurde tatsächlich Fernreiki gegeben - wann, entschied ein Zufallsverfahren, über dessen Ergebnisse auch Harder selbst im ungewissen blieb. Aufgabe der Empfänger war es herauszufinden, in welcher der drei Phasen sie Reiki bekamen. Die statistische Auswertung bescherte Harder eine restlose Enttäuschung: "*Mit 33 Treffern unter 100 gültigen Versuchen wurde exakt die Ratewahrscheinlichkeit von einem Drittel erreicht." Reiki-Meister schnitten dabei keineswegs besser ab als Erst- oder Zweitgradler.* Bei den ersten 40 Versuchen maß Harder mögliche unbewusste physiologische Reiki-Effekte mittels des "PcE-Trainers", eines von dem Wiener Biokybernetiker Gerhard Eggetsberger entwickelten Geräts, das über ein um den Kopf gelegtes Elektrodenstirnband elektrische Hautpotentiale ableitet; aber auch hierbei ergaben sich keine signifikanten Unterschiede zwischen Fernreiki- und reikilosen Messzeiträumen. Dieser niederschmetternde Befund kostete Harder nicht nur manche vorherige Illusion, sondern auch die Freundschaft mit einer Reiki-Meisterin, die ihn bei der Studienvorbereitung eifrig unterstützt hatte, sich nun aber brüsk von ihm abwandte, beleidigt und empört.  Ich habe mich dann mit den von Harder genannenten Studien, die alle aus den USA stammen, und in denen angeblich so etwas wie Signifikanz vorlag, etwas intensiver beschäftigt.   Zuerst einmal ist festzustellen, dass es - neben allein arbeitenden Forschergruppen - ein Gruppe von Forschern gibt, die sich mehr oder minder die Referenzen gegenseitig liefern.  Die zentrale Figur dabei ist ein "Wissenschaftler" namens Daniel P. Wirth, dessen Studien regelmässig die eindeutigsten Effekte nachweisen. Allerdings sind diese "wissenschaftlichen" Publikation von Daniel P. Wirth ins Gerede gekommen.  Und mittlerweile kommen auch arge Zweifel an der Seriosität von Wirth selbst auf.  Und selbst in den Reihen der amerikanischen Verfächter von "ganzheitlichen" und "spirituellen" Heilverfahren ist Wirth heute mehr als umstritten.   Interessant ist die Lektüre des folgenden Aufsatzes:   *Questions concerning the scientific credibility of wound healing studies authored by Daniel P. Wirth* _Jerry Solfvin PhD, Eric Leskowitz MD, and Daniel J. Benor MD_  Zitat:  _In the process, we have become increasingly concerned about the scientific integrity of Wirth's published research reports. Alarms were also raised by others when they learned that Wirth had been arrested for federal fraud last year and has now been sentenced to incarceration for five years (Carey, 2004; Jaroff, 2004a, 2004b)._  Übersetzung:  Während der Untersuchungen (über Wirths Arbeiten) entstanden in zunehmendem Maße Zweifel an der wissenschaftlichen Zuverlässigkeit von Wirth´s veröffentlichten Forschungsberichten. Auch von anderer Seite gab es Warnungen, als bekannt wurde, dass Wirth wegen (Regierungs)Betrug verhaftet und zu 5 Jahren Gefängnis verurteilt wurde.   In anderen Rezensionen seiner Arbeiten ist folgendes zu finden:   _The Columbia University 'miracle' study: flawed and fraud , The Skeptical Inquirer 2004 / Bruce Flamm_  Zitat:  _Wirth, identified as Doctor Daniel Wirth on several of his publications, has no medical degree. He holds a master's degree in parapsychology and a law degree. Wirth has a long history of publishing studies on mysterious supernatural or paranormal phenomena, mainly dealing with alternative and spiritual healing. Most of these studies originated from an entity called "Healing Sciences Research International," an organization that Mr. Wirth supposedly headed. This entity, which sounds like a medical center or impressive research facility, could only be contacted through a post office box in Orinda, California. Between 1992 and 1997 approximately eighteen research papers authored by D.P. Wirth were published, mostly in obscure paranor_   *Journal of Reproductive Medicine*  Zitat:  _In October 2001 narcotics officers raided the Santa Monica, California, office of Dr. William Eidelman, co-author of many of Daniel Wirth's papers. Eidelman is a believer in paranormal healing and an outspoken proponent of the medical use of marijuana. Officers presented a search warrant charging that Eidelman provided undercover narcotic agents with medical marijuana recommendations without valid medical grounds. On May 28, 2002, Eidelman's license to practice medicine was suspended._  und weiter:   Zitat:  _The remaining author is on his way to federal prison for fraud and conspiracy. Fraud is the operative word here. In reality, the Columbia University prayer study was based on a bewildering study design and included many sources of error. But worse than flaws, in light of all of the shocking information presented above, one must consider the sad possibility that the Columbia prayer study may never have been conducted at all._ _Finally, Daniel Wirth's history of criminal fraudulent activity casts a dark shadow over many of the supposedly seminal publications in the field of alternative and faith healing. In light of these facts, all of his frequently-cited publications must now be viewed with suspicion. While faith healers have performed rituals and cast out demons for millennia, they are now attempting to validate their claims with scientific methods and publish their results in peer-reviewed medical journals. It is one thing to tell an audience at a tent revival that prayers yield miracle cures but quite another thing to make the same claim in a scientific journal. By doing so, faith healers cross the line into the domain of science, a domain where superstitious and supernatural claims are not taken seriously._   Zu den Inhalten der o.g. Studien bleibt dann folgendes zu sagen:  3 der 7 Studien stammen von Wirth (et al) und fallen wegen des dringenden Verdachts der Datenmanipulation oder wegen unwissenschaftlichem Studien- Design aus der Wertung.   Die Studie von *Samuel C. Shiflett, Sangeetha Nayak, Champa Bid, Pamela Miles, Sandra Agostinelli. (2002)* kommt zum Ergebnis, dass Reiki keinen klinisch nutzbaren Effekt bei der Behandlung von Schlaganfall-Patienen in der Rehabilitation gibt.   *Mackay, Hansen & McFarlane (2004)* berichten davon, dass Reiki-Behandlung Puls und Blutdruck signifikant senken kann. Reiki hätte Einfluss auf das vegetative Nervensystem. Sie weisen aber auch darauf hin, dass ihre Untersuchung eine Pilot-Stduie mit nur wenig Patienten war, und die Unterschiede in den Messergebnissen zwischen der Reiki-Gruppe und den Kontrollgruppen verhältnismässig gering waren, jedoch - nach ihrer eigenen Auffassung - die Forderung nach weiteren Studien rechtfertigen würden.   *Shore (2004)* beschreibt einen Langzeiteffekt bei psychatrisch behandelten Patienten in einer Studie von 46 Teilnehmern, verteilt auf 3 Gruppen, davon eine unbehandelte Kontrollgruppe. Der Effekt lag etwas über 50 % bei den behandelten Patienten. Auch hier muß auf die für wissenschaftliche Studien äußerst geringe Zahl von Patienten und damit auf eine verhältnismäßig große Fehlerquote hingewiesen werden.   Bei der Studie von *Dressen & Singg (1998)* bzw. konnte ich das Design nicht in Erfahrung bringen, sondern nur die Anzahl von Patienten. Dabei werden Reiki-Effekt für 2 Gruppen mit je 30 Patienten von insgesamt 120 Patienten in 4 Gruppen beschrieben. Der Wert für signifikante Effekte war für mich nicht ermittelbar. Die Studie hat so gut wie keine nachvollziehbare statistische Auswertung, die beispielweise den 4 Felder-Signifikanztest zur Ausschluß eine Fehlers erster Art möglich macht.   Im Review von *Miles & True (2003)* schließlich finden sich 7 zitierte Studien wieder, darunter 4 von Wirth, dabei auch die 3, die Harder ebenfalls zitiert. Pamela Miles muss sich also auch gefallen lassen, dass sie ihre positive Einschätzung überwiegend aus den zweifelhaften Studien von Daniel Wirth ableitet, da die anderen genannten Studien, darunter wieder ein Review, eher negativ, mit wenig signifikanten Werten oder ohne Effekt waren.   Das sind die derzeitigen Fakten über den Stand der weltweiten Reiki-Forschung, wenn wissenschaftliche Maßstäbe angesetzt werden. Es ist also alles wie vorher: So wie es weder für die zugedachten therapeutischen Eigenschaften von Reiki wissenschaftliche Nachweise gibt, so ist auch das theoretische Fundament mehr als zweifelhaft.   Reiki bleibt Wunschdenken. Und man sollte sich darüber klar sein, dass trotz der Tatsache, dass, obwohl weder klar ist, wie und ob Reiki wirkt bzw. ob negative Wirkungen entstehen können, täglich weltweit tausende Reiki-Behandlungen durchgeführt werden.   Für berechtigte Zweifel an der Wirkung von Reiki, speziell von Fern-Reiki spricht übrigens auch ein Studie, die mit wesentlich mehr Patienten durchgeführt wurde, als alle "seriösen" Reiki-Stduien zusammen vorweisen können:   Das britischen Medizinjournal «The Lancet» berichtet vor kurzem über die Studie "Mantra II", die untersuchte, ob "Beten aus der Ferne" eine Verbesserung der Heilungschancen von Herzpatienten erreichen kann.  Die US-Forscher stellten trotz intensiver Gebete keine Verbesserung für die Herzpatienten fest.  Bei dem Experiment «Mantra II», an dem mehr als 700 Patienten in neun Kliniken teilnahmen, beteten verschiedene Gruppen für bestimmte Patienten. Diese Gebetsgruppen – Christen, Muslime, Juden und Buddhisten – versammelten sich auf Geheiß der Wissenschaftler außerhalb des Krankenhauses – also weit weg vom Patienten.  Bei der Studie wurden 371 Patienten Gebetsgruppen zugeordnet, 377 Kranke bekamen keinen Beistand dieser Art. Zusätzlich erhielten die Hälfte der Patienten eine Therapie am Krankenbett, bei der sie unter anderem Musik hören konnten und von anderen Menschen berührt wurden – und die andere Hälfte der Kranken bekam nichts dergleichen. Das eindeutige Fazit: «*Beten für Patienten, die andernorts behandelt werden, oder eine Therapie am Bett mit Musik und Berührung verbessert nicht messbar die klinischen Ergebnisse*», fassen die Autoren unter Leitung von Prof. Mitchell Krucoff von der Duke University in Durham (US-Staat North Carolina) zusammen.  Aufgrund dieser und andere Studien zum gleichen Thema kommen die Forscher zu eindeutigen Ergebnissen. Vor allem in den USA, wo so genannte spirituelle Heiler seit Jahren vermehrt Zulauf haben, appellieren mittlerweile die Kritiker der Geist- und Fernheiler an die Hilfesuchenden, vollmundigen Heilversprechen mit Skepsis zu begegnen. "Bislang ist kein einziger Fall dokumentiert, in dem geistiges Heilen, Fürbitten oder ähnliche Verfahren nachweislich einen Kranken kuriert haben" - das ist das Fazit von Stephen Barrett, dem Vizepräsidenten des "National Council against Health Fraud" (Nationaler Rat gegen Gesundheitsbetrug). Der emeritierte Psychiater ist wissenschaftlicher Gutachter bei mehreren Fachjournalen und betreibt im Internet die Seite "Quackwatch" ("Kurpfuscher-Überwachung"), auf der er über umstrittene Therapien informiert.  Deswegen, KatzeMerlin, suchen Sie die Ursache Ihrer Müdigkeit besser dort, wo sie ohne Anstrengungen zu finden ist: Arbeitsbelastung, Wetterwechsel, Herbstdepression wegen Lichtmangels usw.   *Pianoman*

----------


## Teetante

> Hallo Lilly,
> ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen meine erste Einweihung bekommen (allerdings die Kundalinieinweihung) seitdem bin ich sobald ich auf der Arbeit bin nur noch müde und erschöpft. Wenn ich daheim bin oder mit Freundinnen unterwegs bin ich fit wie ein Turnschuh. Woran liegt das, bzw. wie kann ich mich davor schützen, dass jemand an meiner Energie zieht?
> Viele Grüße
> KatzeMerlin

 Irgendwie ist man meistens fitter, wenn man in der Freizeit unterwegs ist und nicht arbeiten muß. Kann ich sowohl in meiner eigenen Familie als auch im Umfeld immer wieder beobachten und die machen alle 1000%ig kein Reiki oder sonstiges aus der Eso-Ecke! 
Alleine der letzte Satz ist mal wieder zum Brüllen komisch! Wie soll denn jemand an der Energie ziehen können, die ein Mensch verspürt?  
Langsam wird es albern in Sachen Alternativmedizin... 
Teetante

----------


## Patientenschubser

... jaja 
Wenn ich eine Wehrübung mache bin ich auch 100% besser drauf, als wenn ich in meinem Job "maloche"!
Woran das wohl liegen mag? Wahrscheinlich daran das ich gerne "mal eine Wehrübung mache!
Was dem gleich kommt was Teetante geschrieben hat. 
Ausserdem lasse ich mir von niemandem meine "Energie" ziehen.... wie auch?

----------


## KatzeMerlin

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte nicht unfreundlich rüber kommen, aber eigentlich erwarte ich auf meine Frage eine Antwort von einer Person die selber Reiki-Einweihungen bekommen hat. Alle anderen können schreiben was sie glauben oder nicht glauben, aber ich habe eine Frage gestellt die nichts damit zu tun hat wer daran glaubt und wer daran nicht glaubt, dass sind alles keine Antworten auf meine Frage. Wer eh nicht an Reiki glaubt kann es ja mal mit einer Einweihung versuchen und dann mitreden, vorher nicht.
Ich denke ich bin hier in diesem Forum falsch. Nur weil sich etwas wissenschaftlich nicht nachweisen lässt, bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass es so etwas nicht gibt. Man sollte mal über den Tellerrand hinausschauen bevor man mir hier erzählen will wie ob einer mir Energie ziehen kann oder nicht, wenn er/sie nicht selbst in Reiki eingeweiht ist. Ach und übrigens, ich kenne meinen Vergleich dazu ob ich früher so eine Müdigkeit hatte und was das jetzt für eine Müdigkeit ist. Aber ich denke da rede ich bei Leuten gegen die Wand die hier ihren Senf dazu geben auf eine Frage die sie mir nicht beantworten, weil sie mir nicht beantwortet werden kann von nicht eingeweihten.
Ich denke das Forum ist hier nichts für mich, zumal ich meine Antworten schon woanders bekommen habe.
Ach und Teetante: Wenn Du das eh lächerlich findest, dann behalte doch Deinen Senf für Dich, ziemlich kindisch ein solches Verhalten an den Tag zu legen, denn nur weil Du etwas als lächerlich empfindest muss es nicht gleich in die Welt hinaus posaunt werden, wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn das jeder tut.
Viele Grüße
KatzeMerlin

----------


## mandalaya

Nur als Richtigstellung zur bisherigen Diskussion möchte ich hier mal anmerken , daß die Vorstellung , daß es menschliche "Energievampire" gibt , weder etwas mit Reiki noch überhaupt mit Alternativmedizin zu tun hat . 
Inzwischen ist ja Reiki leider sowas wie ein Modetrend .  
Ursprünglich war es mal als Mittel zur inneren Entwicklung gedacht , wozu auch gehört . nach den Reiki - Regeln zu leben ( anderen mit Achtung zu begegnen , sich nicht zu ärgern und zu sorgen , sondern anzunehmen , dankbar und ehrlich zu sein ) aber daran halten sich ja nur noch die wenigsten . 
Die Energievampire sind eine Erfindung der Neuzeit , genauer gesagt , etwa der letzten fünfzehn Jahre . 
Da hat mal ein Autor , dessen Namen ich leider nicht mehr rausfinden konnte , ein Buch verfaßt , in dem es darum ging ( soweit ich mich erinnere ) , daß manche Männer ihren Partnerinnen im Schlaf unbewußt Energie absaugen ) . 
Persönlich habe ich nur die Buchbesprechungen gelesen , aber offenbar fand diese Idee so viele Anhänger , daß sie sowas wie ein Volksglaube geworden ist . 
mandalaya

----------


## Teetante

> Alle anderen können schreiben was sie glauben oder nicht glauben,

 Geht es noch?    

> aber ich habe eine Frage gestellt die nichts damit zu tun hat wer daran glaubt und wer daran nicht glaubt, dass sind alles keine Antworten auf meine Frage. Wer eh nicht an Reiki glaubt kann es ja mal mit einer Einweihung versuchen und dann mitreden, vorher nicht.

 Ich glaube kaum, daß sich hier irgendeiner von Dir den Mund verbieten läßt!   

> Nur weil sich etwas wissenschaftlich nicht nachweisen lässt, bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass es so etwas nicht gibt.

 Hier wird diskutiert. Dies setzt eine gewisse Kritikfähigkeit voraus. Alles was nicht wissenschaftlich erklärbar ist, ist in den Augen der Gegner der Alternativmedizin Humbug. So auch in meinen Augen. Wieso soll ich viel Geld für solchen Blödsinn ausgeben? Um mir dann auch noch von dubiosen Leuten meine Energien entziehen zu lassen? Also wirklich, irgendwann sollte man die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen!   

> Ach und Teetante: Wenn Du das eh lächerlich findest, dann behalte doch Deinen Senf für Dich, ziemlich kindisch ein solches Verhalten an den Tag zu legen, denn nur weil Du etwas als lächerlich empfindest muss es nicht gleich in die Welt hinaus posaunt werden, wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn das jeder tut.
> Viele Grüße
> KatzeMerlin

 Holla die Waldfee! Wenn Du richtig gelesen hättest, so hättest Du gesehen, daß nicht nur ich es als lächerlich empfinde! 
Wie immer, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! 
Gruß, Teetante

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte nicht unfreundlich rüber kommen, aber eigentlich erwarte ich auf meine Frage eine Antwort von einer Person die selber Reiki-Einweihungen bekommen hat. Alle anderen können schreiben was sie glauben oder nicht glauben, aber ich habe eine Frage gestellt die nichts damit zu tun hat wer daran glaubt und wer daran nicht glaubt, dass sind alles keine Antworten auf meine Frage. Wer eh nicht an Reiki glaubt kann es ja mal mit einer Einweihung versuchen und dann mitreden, vorher nicht.
> Ich denke ich bin hier in diesem Forum falsch. Nur weil sich etwas wissenschaftlich nicht nachweisen lässt, bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass es so etwas nicht gibt. Man sollte mal über den Tellerrand hinausschauen bevor man mir hier erzählen will wie ob einer mir Energie ziehen kann oder nicht, wenn er/sie nicht selbst in Reiki eingeweiht ist. Ach und übrigens, ich kenne meinen Vergleich dazu ob ich früher so eine Müdigkeit hatte und was das jetzt für eine Müdigkeit ist. Aber ich denke da rede ich bei Leuten gegen die Wand die hier ihren Senf dazu geben auf eine Frage die sie mir nicht beantworten, weil sie mir nicht beantwortet werden kann von nicht eingeweihten.
> Ich denke das Forum ist hier nichts für mich, zumal ich meine Antworten schon woanders bekommen habe.
> Ach und Teetante: Wenn Du das eh lächerlich findest, dann behalte doch Deinen Senf für Dich, ziemlich kindisch ein solches Verhalten an den Tag zu legen, denn nur weil Du etwas als lächerlich empfindest muss es nicht gleich in die Welt hinaus posaunt werden, wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn das jeder tut.
> Viele Grüße
> KatzeMerlin

 *@KatzerMerlin, *  *um eines Klarzustellen und um Missverständinssen gleich aus dem Weg zu gehen! 
Hier wird keinem der Mund verboten, wir leben schließlich ALLE in einer Demokratie, oder nicht! 
Deswegen darf in einer ÖFFENTLICHEN DISSKUSION JEDER SCHREIBEN WAS ER DENKT (über ein bestimmtes Thema!). 
Mit deinen Worten WO KÄMEN WIR DEN DAHIN meine Worte WENN DAS NICHT (mehr)* *SO WÄRE**!!!*   *Solltes Du ein Problem mit einem Forumsmitglied haben dann wende Dich an das Mitgleid per PN oder an einen Moderator.*   *Beachte hierzu bitte auch die Forumsregel  hier vorallem die Nummern 1.11; 1.12; 1.11 und 1.19  Gruß Patientenschubser*

----------


## Pianoman

@KatzeMerlin 
Finden Sie das nicht erstaunlich, dass die Energievampire solange gewartet haben, bis Sie endlich Ihre Kundalini-Weihe erhalten haben. Haben Sie irgendwen in Verdacht ?  
Pianoman

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo ihr heiss Diskutierenden! Es ist doch wie bei früheren Diskussionen um Alternative Heilmethoden: Die einen glauben es und es hilft ihnen und die Anderen suchen wissenschaftliche Erklärungen und wenn sie die nicht finden ist es Humbug! Gott sei Dank gilt hier Meinung- & Glaubensfreiheit! Bei fast allen Informationen, die wir täglich "reinbekommen" sind wir Menschen geneigt zu Filtern und zu Sortieren aber auch kritisch zu hinterfragen.  Wer sich in diesem Forum äussert, sollte sich bewusst sein dass die verschiedensten Ansichten aufeinanderprallen können!  Ich persönlich halte es für ein respektables Talent eines Menschen, Kritik annehmen zu können und anderer Meinung zu akzeptieren!  Ich bin in Sachen Reiiki der Meinung dass niemand berechtigt ist, damit "Geschäfte" zu machen. Die Tatsache aber, dass uns das Hände auflegen helfen kann, allein schon der liebevollen Zuwendung eines Mitmenschen wegen, glaube ich wohl. An eine universelle Lebensenergie glauben halt nicht Alle oder sie sieht für Jeden anders aus.  Lilly behauptete in ihrer Einleitung dass Reiki keine Religion sei, das sehe ich anders: schon deswegen, weil es von einem ein japanischen Mönch stammt! Unendlich viele Gläubige, verschiedenster Religionen behaupten dass ihr Produkt nicht religiös sei.. warum wohl?  Weil Religion in der Gegenüberstellung zur Wissenschaft als Minderwertig angesehen wird(und so eben ins Lächerliche gezogen wird). Aber Glaube und Suggestion kann wohl nie wissanschaftlich erklärt werden! So grüss ich euch mal wieder herzlich und an Lilly: Respekt zu deinem Thema!! Zu Pianoman: Bravo und Danke für deine gründliche Ausführung! Zu Katze Merlin: Gib nicht gleich auf und glaube an deine Ansichten, wenn sie für dich stimmen! Wenn du Probleme an deinem Arbeitsplatz spürst, ist es schon wichtig, dass du mit deinen Mitarbeitern darüber sprichst! Wenn du dich nur auf die Sache mit den Energievampiren versteifst, wirst du keine hilfreiche Lösung finden. Manchmal sind es ganz banale Dinge( wie Maggie und Teetante treffend schilderten)! Burn-out oder Bore-out? Bist du Über- oder Unterfordert im Job? Ist es vielleicht Zeit, in deinem Leben etwas grundsätzliches zu ändern? Liebe Grüsse

----------


## katzograph

Kicher, lach, 
alle streiten um etwas, dessen Vorhandensein die einen nicht"beweisen"können und die anderen nicht die "Unmöglichkeit" der Existenz.Mit dieser Energie könnte man glatt 10 - 15 Reiki-Sitzungen abhalten. Aber im Ernst, die einzig wahre Aussage ist, dass man in unserem Land sagen und denken darf, was man will und das sollte auch so bleiben.
Ansonsten stelle ich fest : Krieg zwischen jeweils anders denkenden. Schade, mache Chance der Zusammenarbeit und möglicher Mehrerkenntnis wird dadurch zunichte gemacht. Und das gilt für beide Seiten. "Wie heißt es so schön ? "lieber zertrümmere ich drei Weltbilder, als meins zu korrigieren." Führt nicht sehr weit. Ist aber weit verbreitet (siehe Politik, Wissenschaft, Glaube oder allgemein Zusammenleben)
Bringt aber auch ordentlich Leben in die Diskussion!Weiß leider auch keinen richtigen Ausweg aus dieser Lage. Bin aberstets an anderen der neuen Meinungen interessiert.
Gruß
katzograph

----------

